

BlackBerry 10 Beta 3 hands-on photos and video - e1ven
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/25/3386444/blackberry-10-beta-3-hands-on-photos-video

======
HorizonXP
I love the comments on The Verge. People complaining about there being too
many gestures, and who's going to remember all of them?

Do people really think Android's inconsistent back button, and the home button
on Android and iOS is better? If so, stay with those devices. For me, I like
gestures better. Different paradigms for different people.

